# Cremello Stallions - Suggestions??



## Rosehip (26 April 2011)

As above really! 
Ive decided that if Seri foals well and everything goes to plan I'd like to try for a palomino if possible.... According to the color calculator if she is 'bay' Ill get either a buckskin, smokey black or palomino. If she is 'chestnut roan' Ill get palomino or palomino roan, so Im onto a winner colour wise, whatever it turns out that Seri is! 

Ive looked here - http://www.thecremellosite.co.uk/CREMELLOSTALLIONS.HTML

Does anything catch your expert eye? 

I dont want anything bigger than 14/14.2 depending on build as she is 12.2/13hh. 

Cheers!! x


----------



## jcwh (26 April 2011)

not very expert at anything but doylan custard puff looks nice


----------



## chrissie1 (26 April 2011)

A friend of mine used Roundhills Blue Moon (I think) on a maiden mare who had a really lovely buckskin foal by him.  I could get details of where he stands if you can't locate him.  Was AI and semen was posted out, took first time.

http://www.ttarp.co.uk/jjayscolouredcollection/rosco.html  will find him.  Double dilute so Palomino or Buckskin foal.


----------



## s4sugar (26 April 2011)

There is quite a difference between bay & chestnut roan!

How is Seri bred & any chance of a picture?


----------



## Indigo Moose (26 April 2011)

Honestly, in my opinion if you are breeding solely for colour then you shouldn't be breeding at all. What would happen if the foal you bred wasn't palomino? Would you keep on trying until you got one?

If you want a palomino, go and buy one, there are plenty out there that need homes. Sorry if this sounds harsh but with the state of the horse market the last thing we need are more Krazy Kolor Breeders.


----------



## s4sugar (26 April 2011)

s4sugar said:



			There is quite a difference between bay & chestnut roan!

How is Seri bred & any chance of a picture?
		
Click to expand...

Found the photos,

Not a good idea - she is bay or brown and rather dark so even if she carries red any foal is likely to be sooty.

What gave yo the idea she is chestnut roan? Rabicano doesn't affect the base colour.


----------



## stolensilver (26 April 2011)

She's liver chestnut rabicano in real life. So if she is put to a cremello she should throw a beautiful dark palomino.


----------



## Spring Feather (26 April 2011)

It's always easier for a breeder to choose a suitor for a mare who's foaled previously as then you get a bit of a picture building up as to what the mother offers to her foals.  When the foals are born you can assess their conformation and see what you might like to improve upon next time around.  It's then that I think it becomes interesting trying to find that perfect match and then waiting to see whether what you think is going to be amazing, ends up being so, or not as the case may be.  I don't think there's anything wrong with breeding using colour somewhere down at the tail end of your list but make sure the stallion that you choose has good conformation over and above colour.  Those stallions aren't my thing at all.


----------



## stolensilver (26 April 2011)

http://www.goldenrosestud.co.uk/castletate boy.html

14.2 Connemara from performance lines.


----------



## s4sugar (26 April 2011)

The photos I found were not of a liver chestnut...

More pics please & how is she bred?


----------



## Rosehip (26 April 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			It's always easier for a breeder to choose a suitor for a mare who's foaled previously as then you get a bit of a picture building up as to what the mother offers to her foals.  When the foals are born you can assess their conformation and see what you might like to improve upon next time around.  It's then that I think it becomes interesting trying to find that perfect match and then waiting to see whether what you think is going to be amazing, ends up being so, or not as the case may be.  I don't think there's anything wrong with breeding using colour somewhere down at the tail end of your list but make sure the stallion that you choose has good conformation over and above colour.  Those stallions aren't my thing at all.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Spring Feather - I was just about to write a rather scathing reply to whoever suggested that Im an irisponsible (sp??) breeder for liking the idea of a palomino foal. 
Statistically Palomino's, duns (buckskin should that be??) and coloureds sell better in any market because people want pretty ponies - however that doesnt mean that I would use any old mare to any old cut and shut stallion just to get a piebald/skewbald/sky blue pink and purple! 

IF I decide to breed Seren again, after seeing what her foal comes out like, what sort of mother she is and most importantly, how she feels after foaling, then my aim of a palomino filly for keeps will be looked into further. 
If the resulting foal is a colt then Im sure there will be a market in the show pony world for him. 

Thank you also Stolen Silver, I cant describe Seri's colour, and the calculator thingy didnt have a 'rabicano' option!lol! 

I agree with the poster who said Powder Puff looked nice....but Im not sure on the head...hmmmm! x


EDIT - SS, thanks for that, only had a quick squiz as off on foal watch!!

Sugar - how bout you come and look at her and tell me what colour she is? Shes a welsh B show hunter pony. Parents unknown. Ive got 18months worth of pics of her on here, all showing her in different colours.


----------



## stolensilver (26 April 2011)

S4sugar I assure you those photos are of the same pony and that pony is liver chestnut rabicano. It can be very hard to tell the colour of some horses from photos. 

Rosehip I think your plan is very sensible. Seren is a show pony and should produce a gorgeous show pony foal. There have to be some cremello show pony stallions out there, the problem is finding them as they don't tend to belong to studbooks. Do you have any showing friends who may know where to find one?


----------



## equinim (26 April 2011)

stolensilver said:



			S4sugar I assure you those photos are of the same pony and that pony is liver chestnut rabicano. It can be very hard to tell the colour of some horses from photos. 

Rosehip I think your plan is very sensible. Seren is a show pony and should produce a gorgeous show pony foal. There have to be some cremello show pony stallions out there, the problem is finding them as they don't tend to belong to studbooks. Do you have any showing friends who may know where to find one?
		
Click to expand...

there are lots of cremellos in studboks. i had a cremello welsh a stallion. and there is now a cremello tb racehorse.
there are also cremello welsh d stallions.
decide what u want to breed size build wise and look on internet.
plenty out there to look at


----------



## stolensilver (26 April 2011)

I probably wasn't clear. Its show ponies that don't tend to be in studbooks, not cremellos although some studbooks still exclude them like the Connemaras (unless they've changed their rules recently).


----------



## Rosehip (26 April 2011)

Stolen Silver, thanks everso much! Just back from 'foal watch'...Seri tighter than a ducks bum and Mels has decided that Karen is the devil incarnate come to eat her - however I, as the holder of the polo's, was most welcome! haha! 
The lady I bought Seri off goes to HOYS most years with at least one of hers, so she could well know of someone with a cremello...there must be some out there as I owned a palomino show pony once! lol! 
My problem with Sec A is their heads, I'm really not keen on the hugely dished faces and large eyes that so many of the (cremello especially) stallions have,but I love the floating action and the quality of bone! However a D would be far to heavy for Seri.....Hmmmm, plenty of time to deliberate I guess! 
I do like the Connie you sent me the link to, but I think he is going to accentuate Serens already quite lengthy back, he has a super head though! Argh, decisions decisions!!!

Hope Lottie is baking her bun nicely! K is looking much better! xx


----------



## stolensilver (26 April 2011)

Lottie is getting close to foaling. She's going to be stabled at night from the end of this week. Exciting! Its good to hear that K is a bit better. I wish I was! I'm rivalling Fungus the Bogeyman in dribbly greenness at the moment. Not a pretty sight!

I've just found the sort of stud that will have the type of stallion you are looking for:

http://www.doylanstud.com/stallion.htm

I'm sure there are more, they're just well hidden. 

Here's another one who seems to be producing offspring that win out showing.

http://www.manedealer.com/static_html/stallions_mysticpride.html


----------



## DW Team (26 April 2011)

I have used Crowns Wonder Pearl who stands http://www.brackenspastud.co.uk/HBT-all-our-Stallion/all-our-Stallion/horses-T1.html  I see she now has a Perlino stallion as well.  

My mare gave me a lovely buckskin colt last year the mare is returning to him again this year.


----------



## Nikiska (26 April 2011)

you might want to have a look at this lady - her stallion regularly throws cremollos http://www.campocriollo.co.uk. good luck.


----------



## Spring Feather (26 April 2011)

If I was going to breed to a cremello pony stallion this is the one I would go for, unfortunately it seems that he lives in Australia.  

http://sporthorse-data.com/horse/10458229/412/Horse_Centauros_Golden_Flashlight-big.jpg

http://sporthorse-data.com/horse/10458229/740/Horse_Centauros_Golden_Flashlight-_3big.jpg


----------



## bryngelenponies (26 April 2011)

Rosehip said:



			My problem with Sec A is their heads, I'm really not keen on the hugely dished faces and large eyes that so many of the (cremello especially) stallions have
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the breeding  I don't consider Tamevalley Casablanca to have an exaggerated head (he's the only cremello section A I can think of right now!)


----------



## Spring Feather (26 April 2011)

What about this one?

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/horse/10455851/142/Horse_Don_Cremello_du_Bois-_2big.jpg

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/horse/10455851/167/Horse_Don_Cremello_du_Bois-_3big.jpg

He's in the Netherlands however it says that he wasn't licensed in 2010 so I don't know whether he is going to be licensed in 2011 and no idea whether they ship semen 

http://www.stallionlocator.com/en/stallion/667/don-cremello-du-bois


----------



## Truly (27 April 2011)

Kalevan Mystic Pride is a fabulous Welsh sec B. 
I've got a stunning 3yo by him out of my TB mare.
KMP is top sec B bloodlines and has thrown very good ponies in all disaplines.
He's got very good conformation and temperament but the photo's don't do him justice imo.
He's in Cornwall at Langwed (sp) stud but I know he does AI as well as natural cover.
You'd tick all the boxes with him, not just the one for colour


----------



## eventrider23 (27 April 2011)

Friend of mine is set to use Kambarbay at Solaris - he is Perlino instead of Cremello but close enough lol - http://www.solaris-sport-horses.co.uk/kambarbay.shtml


----------



## angrovestud (27 April 2011)

Indigo Moose said:



			Honestly, in my opinion if you are breeding solely for colour then you shouldn't be breeding at all. What would happen if the foal you bred wasn't palomino? Would you keep on trying until you got one?

If you want a palomino, go and buy one, there are plenty out there that need homes. Sorry if this sounds harsh but with the state of the horse market the last thing we need are more Krazy Kolor Breeders.
		
Click to expand...

Just to offer a little bit of back ground the OP is asking for Cremello so she will get a diluted foal.
and in my personal opinion it is better to use a stallion the is Homozygous for the desred gene then to risk breeding a non coloured or non diluted and not get what you want.
we all dont go shopping for beans and come home with Loo Roll.


----------



## Rosehip (28 April 2011)

Had a look at all the stallions suggested, 2 that I really like I think will be a bit big for Seren...but are a possiblity when I have looked into it further (not with it at all today as a friends funeral this afternoon) and a couple of others that are worth a second look. 
Thanks everyone for your suggestions! 
A couple of pics from yesterday which I think show Serens different coat colourings - 



























See how different she looks??!! x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 April 2011)

Rabicano?

She's certainly got the white hairs at the top of her tail and the flecks on her flanks.


----------



## Rosehip (28 April 2011)

Faracat said:



			Rabicano?

She's certainly got the white hairs at the top of her tail and the flecks on her flanks.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutey Faracat, KarynK (I think!) said that she is a racoon tailed rabicano with white splash... The debate it seems is her base colour! 
I think she is eitherr a very deep liver chestnut, or a chocolate. Certainly not the bay she is passported as!

I have looked again at the stallions...very very much like Kalevan Mystic Pride, think I will be adding him to my wish list!x


----------



## NicolaC (28 April 2011)

Good luck with your search but if you want to wait a couple of years I have a nice yearling section A cremello colt that will hopefully be standing at stud. Please be aware though not all Cremello's will throw dilute. Make sure that it is tested not to carry the grey gene. 

This is my boys head


----------



## Rosehip (28 April 2011)

NicolaC said:



			Good luck with your search but if you want to wait a couple of years I have a nice yearling section A cremello colt that will hopefully be standing at stud. Please be aware though not all Cremello's will throw dilute. Make sure that it is tested not to carry the grey gene. 

This is my boys head





Click to expand...

He's a smart little chap! 
To be honest I cant decide if I really want to back to back Seri, or wait a while and work her 1st...she is only 6 so I have plenty of time! x


----------



## equinim (28 April 2011)

i had a welsh a "uphill finigan" he was a traditional welsh a. sold him few months ago.

to breed a dilute make sure the stallion is double dilute as u then def get pal dun or smoky blak


----------



## cruiseline (29 April 2011)

equinim said:



			to breed a dilute make sure the stallion is double dilute as u then def get pal dun or smoky blak
		
Click to expand...

No you don't get a dun from the dilute gene, what you mean is a BUCKSKIN


----------



## crellow4 (29 April 2011)

Cruiseline - I think you're fighting a losing battle re Dun/Buckskin!!!!!! It drives me mad too x


----------



## Rosehip (29 April 2011)

crellow4 said:



			Cruiseline - I think you're fighting a losing battle re Dun/Buckskin!!!!!! It drives me mad too x
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Im a good girl, I bracketed buckskin in case anyone shouted at me!  I have to admit, when I was a kid there was none of this Rabicano/sabino/tabino/buckskin malarkey! It was all Skewbald/piebald/roan/dun...I cant keep up! xx


----------

